# Aquarium Cleaning



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*aron (the son) cleaning aquarium $25/hr *fresh water and $35/hr for Salt water. *Carl (the father) cleaning $45/h*r freshwater and $55/hr saltwater. Servicing customers get a 2 week full price, guarantee on fish and critters. We also do aquarium installations and sell quarantined saltwater fish from *our fish room in the basement of a funeral home*(free rent means low prices), we meet you in the plaza at the corner of Derry Rd and Goreway Dr. or you can me us on our servicing travels, or we offer free delivery on orders over $75. Free consultation. our website is carlsaquarium.com check out our other ads for our fish specials. send email to get price list.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-animal-pet-services-Aquarium-Cleaning-W0QQAdIdZ414969362

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Do we really need to know they are in the basement of a funeral home


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

and why father charges more than a son 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

It's nice to know that DOA's get a proper send off!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

sig said:


> and why father charges more than a son


Maybe hes faster and does a better job


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

flagtail said:


> It's nice to know that DOA's get a proper send off!
> 
> Now that really got me lol


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The Trade Master always gets paid more then the apprentice.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Maybe he has one arm?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Wonder if they get any business????


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

"carl's aquarium" rings a bell... Wasn't there one by that name on queen street east? Beaches area somewhere? 


Al.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/CarlsAquarium?feature=watch


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Mlevi said:


> "carl's aquarium" rings a bell... Wasn't there one by that name on queen street east? Beaches area somewhere?
> 
> Al.


Same one. They only sell online now and then deliver or meet you somewhere. Apparently it is bad form to show up at a funeral home to pick up your fish


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Tim said:


> Same one. Apparently it is bad form to show up at a funeral home to pick up your fish


Gives a whole new meaning to 'sleeping with the fishes'.... 

Al


----------

